# D&D Movie/TV The Dragons of Honor Among Thieves get their own Nerf Guns



## Henadic Theologian (Today at 4:34 AM)

Warning this article spoils the identies of all the Dragons in the film.









						Dungeons & Dragons Nerf Blaster Spoils Third Dragon Appearance in D&D Movie
					

A new Dungeons & Dragons NERF blaster has spoiled the appearance of a third dragon in the upcoming [...]




					www.google.com
				












						D&D movie dragon Palarandusk gets his own Nerf gun
					

The D&D movie is releasing tie-in Nerf guns, including one depicting a gold dragon character, Palarandusk, that hasn't been seen before




					www.wargamer.com


----------



## Zardnaar (Today at 4:35 AM)

They can use them to shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Today at 5:15 AM)

Will we see any time in the future nerf toys based in Changeling: the Dreaming? Yes, I don't forget it is an IP by a rival company.


----------



## EzekielRaiden (Today at 12:02 PM)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> Will we see any time in the future nerf toys based in Changeling: the Dreaming? Yes, I don't forget it is an IP by a rival company.



I think it would require a C:tD film for merch tie-ins, or some other major, major development like that.

Because there's no reason for Hasbro to support a rival TTRPG otherwise.


----------



## J-H (Today at 12:13 PM)

Ah, it's just another single-shot Nerf Elite.  We already have 5 of those, and my 6yo now prefers his magazine-fed Stryfe.
Price point at $12 looks wrong.


----------

